# Middle GA Hunting Club Seeking Members



## TANMAN

Club Information:
-	Located in Meriwether County 5 miles east of Luthersville
-	Over 3200 acres composed of various stages of planted pines, hardwoods ridges and bottoms, 1 – 2 year old select cuts and plenty of creeks and swamps.
-	We currently have 42 members and are looking for 10 more
-	Dues are $1000 for individual and/or family memberships
-	“Quality Buck” club. In addition to the Meriwether County Antler restrictions all bucks must have a 14” outside spread or at least one 17” main beam
-	Club operates on a Sign In, Pin In & Out basis
-	Harvested at least one buck over 130” B&C in each of the last three years

Like with most large clubs each year there are a small number of hunters that for whatever reason, don’t rejoin.  Unfortunately, are club turnover was more than a couple!  After last hunting season six members were not extended an invitation to rejoin the club due to illegal activities or violating club By-Laws.  Some of the offenses that caused their expulsion are as follows:
-	Baiting
-	Hunting without signing in or out (multiple times)
-	Removing harvested deer from the property without weighing and recording the harvest in the Club’s Game harvest log

These club openings have been posted before but had to be removed due to inflammatory or negative comments made by some of the 6 referenced personnel.    I’m quite confident that you will see some form of rebuttal posting by “New” forum members to this thread as well.  Hopefully, the vast majority of GON Forum members are smart enough to see thru the disgruntled former member’s rhetoric.  Enough about that!

If you are looking for a good hunting club in Meriwether County with lots of land, deer, and turkeys don’t pass this one up.  The fact that we have 42 returning members, most of which are members of this forum, should speak for itself!  

For further information please feel free to PM either meriwether john or myself.


----------



## southerndraw

To many members.


----------



## TANMAN

Yes, the club has a lot of members.  However, the worse part about having so many members is not the hunting pressure but managing the club!  You would be hard pressed to find even half of them hunting on a weekend during the peak of the rut.  

The club president can confirm this but the most hunters to EVER show up in one day has been around 25.  Normally you would see a dozen or less on a weekend and that is at the beginning of the season thru the rut.  If you are a weekday hunter you would virtually have this place to yourself!  3200 acres is a lot of land so you can just imagine the areas in this club that don’t even get hunted.


----------



## holton27596

to many. We have 13 on 2500 acres and usually 3-4 at the time and then only on weekends.


----------



## TANMAN

13 members on 2500 acres is definitely pretty nice!  How much are your dues?  Unfortunately, in Meriwether 3200 acres runs somewhere in the ballpark of 50K!  So when you do the math the dues are hard to swallow for the average hunter!


----------



## holton27596

Dues just went up to 350 this year, due to needing some well work at the club house.


----------



## TANMAN

holton,

You need to hold on to that property!  That’s less than $2 an acre so obviously not owned by a timber company.  Those folks have jacked the prices up so high in certain areas you can't afford them anymore.  We have several tracts at $15 - $16 an acre which is about double what they were in the mid 90s.  

It's the Law of Supply and Demand!  I'm sure (or at least hope) that with the reduction in the number of hunters each year combined with the reluctance to pay big dollars for hunting leases by most hunters today, it is just a matter of time before the prices drop.  Just look at how many leases or club openings are available this year!


----------



## holton27596

Yeah, they going to have to run me out of this club. Tons of deer, turkey, and geese. I dont know how we get it so cheap. the also feed us every sat. in hunting season. If I hunt the beginning of the week I have never seen more than 1 other hunter there.


----------

